# EN: how much / how many



## babyloneboy

Bonjour, j'aurais voulu connaitre la regle grammaticale qui determine l'emploi de "how much" ou "how many"?


----------



## George French

babyloneboy said:


> Bonjour, j'aurais voulu connaitre la regle grammaticale qui determine l'emploi de "how much" ou "how many"?


 
Some examples:

How many days are there in a month?  (countable, use many)
How much days ...  

How much is it?   How many money have you? 
How much money do you have? 

Unfortunately I forgotten all the rules. I'm sure a good dictionary will provide the answer....


----------



## pieanne

Much has to be followed by a word in the singular, many with a word in the plural


----------



## lavida01

---------------------------------------------------
We use "How many" for questions using countable or plural objects *Example:* _How many books do you have?_ 
We use "How much" for questions using a non-countable or singular object *Example:* _How much juice is left?_ 
We use "How much" for questions asking about ONE object *Example:* _How much does the book cost?_ 
Most plurals are formed by adding "-s" to the noun or object *Example:* _book -s = books_. Some of the more important exceptions include: man - men, child - children, person - people, woman - women 
---------------------------------------------------
_About.com_


----------



## babyloneboy

thanks everybody


----------



## falsone

dialogue à écrire par des apprenants:
-customer:I would like some potatoes.
-shop assistant: How much would you like?
Faut-il poser la question avec how much pour demander la quantité voulue ou avec how many car le mot potatoes est pluriel ? mERCI


----------



## Growynj

Tu devrais utiliser how many car how much est plus utilisé pour un prix qu'une quantité.


----------



## jme1323

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord--il faut dire _how many_ parce qu'on parle d'une quantité dénombrable; ça aurait été _how much_ si on parlait du sucre ou une autre chose que l'on ne peut pas compter.


----------



## pieanne

Peut-on imaginer que "how much" se réfère à la quantité et non au nombre de pdt?
How much do you want?
One pound please


----------



## jme1323

C'est bien possible, surtout dans ce contexte...


----------



## pieanne

En français, un marchand dirait "je vous en mets combien?", ce qui reste ambigu grammaticalement...


----------



## Keith Bradford

Strictly speaking it's _*how many*_, but Pieann's comment is true: the idea of weight does have an influence.  I'd say 3/4 for _how many_, 1/4 for how much.


----------



## dratuor

-customer:I would like some potatoes.
-shop assistant: How *much* would you like? 
 --> one pound please/ enough for three people/ on so on 

-customer:I would like some potatoes.
-shop assistant: How *many* would you like? 
  --> I'd like 10 of them please

As you never really say how many (the excat number) of patatoes you want you use 'how much' which implies you answering what quantity (weight for example) you wanna


----------



## sclubusher

Bonjour ce sujet tombe bien 

Je ne comprends pas, là donc on dirait How much pour le poids ? car on peut dire one pound two pounds etc... Comptable..

*EDIT : A moins, là je viens de voir 1 pound = 453g, c'est vrai que l'on ne peut le compter, on dit pas 2 453g de salades, pourtant on dit 1 kilo 2 kilosetc...*

C'est comme How much is it ? 

Avant je confondais avec How many, car pour moi des €$£ on peut les compter 1$ 2$ 3$....

How many (Euros) does it cost ?

Vous voyez, donc pourquoi ce serait How much  pour l'argent ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## dratuor

sclubusher said:


> Bonjour ce sujet tombe bien
> 
> Je ne comprends pas, là donc on dirait How much pour le poids ? car on peut dire one pound two pounds etc... Comptable..
> 
> *EDIT : A moins, là je viens de voir 1 pound = 453g, c'est vrai que l'on ne peut le compter, on dit pas 2 453g de salades, pourtant on dit 1 kilo 2 kilosetc...*
> 
> C'est comme How much is it ?
> 
> Avant je confondais avec How many, car pour moi des €$£ on peut les compter 1$ 2$ 3$....
> 
> How many (Euros) does it cost ?
> 
> Vous voyez, donc pourquoi ce serait How much  pour l'argent ?
> 
> Merci pour votre aide




Basically (because it is much more subtil) 

Something is countable if it is only declined with integers:

1 bird 2 birds 3 birds, but 1.3565 bird doesn't make much sense!

on the other hand 1.786534kg or 45.649€ makes perfect sense thus it is uncountable.

it's of course more complicated and they somehow managed to think 'furniture' [meubles] as uncuntable...

Maybe a native can give some better insights


----------



## Keith Bradford

How cleverly mathematical! 

I would have said: _How many pounds_... = combien de livres (valeur ou poids) en tant qu'unités comptables. 
But _How much weight/value/money/worth_... abstractions non comptables.

Likewise you might say: _How much money have you got in your pocket... How many pound notes and how many pence?_

As for _*furniture*_, it simply doesn't mean _un meuble_, it means _l'ameublement, le mobilier_.  Even in French, you don't ask _Combien de mobiliers avez-vous ?_  (Do you?)


----------



## moustic

"pourquoi ce serait 'How much'  pour l'argent ?"

Parce que "argent" (money) est non comptable, comme en français on ne dit pas "un argent, deux argents, trois argents ..."

Noms indénombrables (qui posent souvent problème) : news, information, luggage, furniture ...
On utilise toujours "How much ..."


----------



## sclubusher

Keith Bradford said:


> How cleverly mathematical!
> 
> I would have said: _How many pounds_... = combien de livres (valeur ou poids) en tant qu'unités comptables.
> But _How much weight/value/money/worth_... abstractions non comptables.
> 
> Likewise you might say: _How much money have you got in your pocket... How many pound notes and how many pence?_
> 
> As for _*furniture*_, it simply doesn't mean _un meuble_, it means _l'ameublement, le mobilier_. Even in French, you don't ask _Combien de mobiliers avez-vous ?_ (Do you?)


 

Je suis tout à fait d'accord pour : _How much money have you got in your pocket... How many pound notes and how many pence?_


mais furniture, qui est non comptable  car c'est vrai que _Combien de mobiliers avez-vous_ n'est pas correct.

MAIS combien de meuble avez-vous dans cette chambre. ça ce dit parfaitement. et ce que je ne comprends c'est que furniture restera non comptable, c'est pour ça que un meuble ce traduit par a "piece of"

Et dans ce cas, on dira :
_ How many pieces of furniture do you have..._

C'est bien ça ?

tout comme luggage et advice, là à vrai dire je suis surpris, car c'est dénombrable en Français, pourquoi ça ne l'ai pas en Anglais ?

Merci encore


----------



## chamyto

You have to understand furniture as a whole ( incountable )

As you say money as a whole ( incountable ) , but pence, dollars... ( countable )


----------



## Keith Bradford

sclubusher said:


> ...ce que je ne comprends c'est que furniture restera non comptable, c'est pour ça que un meuble ce traduit par a "piece of"
> 
> Et dans ce cas, on dira :
> _How many pieces of furniture do you have..._
> 
> C'est bien ça ?...


 
Tu as tout compris. En effet, il n'existe pas de mot en anglais qui signifie "un meuble". Nous avons le mot _furniture_ qui signifie _le mobilier_. Pour exprimer l'idée d'un meuble, nous sommes obligés de dire "a piece/item/article/stick of furniture" (tout comme si l'on disait "un élément de mobilier").


----------

